# Shimano 333



## wrongway (Apr 10, 2014)

I wish I had taken a picture of this before I asked these questions so you'd know exactly what year I have. Anyway, I bought a late 60's-early 70's ladies Royce Union bike last night for parts. The '64 Huffy Sportsman I'm working on for my wife has a SA hub that is in a bad way and I can't begin to even get it apart to rebuild or inspect. So, I bought this parts bike and I see the hub is a Shimano 333. Anyone have any experience with these? are they any good? I do have a spare (possibly working) SA hub that I could try my luck at lacing onto the Sportsman rim. I just wanted to avoid that.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2014)

*Shimano*

I have experience with both the SA and the Shimano. Both seem to be solid, dependable hubs. The coaster brake models are a little more troublesome. A few drops of light oil once in awhile is about all they need.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll give it a try then. Sheldon Brown didn't rate it to high, though, so I was concerned. I would prefer to put this bike back together the way it was when new (with the SA), but this will have to do for now. Both bikes have the Twist Shift, but the 333 has a bellcrank so I hope it would still work? Do you think so?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2014)

*3 speed hub*

The end of the cable that threads onto the bell crank is a different size. I can send you a cable end that will fit the Shimano, but it will require removing the Sturmey end. If in the future you want to switch back, I have the replacement ends for Sturmey also. I also have a repair/replacement kit that includes both types of end and a new cable.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 14, 2014)

I have both Shimano 333 and Sturmy AW hubs NOS and some spare parts. 333 cable stop clamps, axle to cable linkage / elbows.


----------

